# Barney & Ally Mnt Dew



## iggyworf (May 19, 2016)

There is a clear and a green Barney & Ally Mnt Dew bottle on ebay right now. The clear of course is going for big $$$.  Not that I can bid anywhere near that but wanted to post the links for any interested parties.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222119429724?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rare-7oz-Mountain-Dew-Bottle-by-BARNEY-and-ALLY-/172206855856?hash=item28185416b0:g:i2gAAOSwdV1XN5Gs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-7oz...258078?hash=item1c672f9d9e:g:vRYAAOSwVcFXO~jt


----------



## jblaylock (May 19, 2016)

Wow, nearly $900 with 2 days left. Rare bottle, wonder where it came from.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadacan (May 19, 2016)

jblaylock said:


> Wow, nearly $900 with 2 days left. Rare bottle, wonder where it came from.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Hartman beverage co.  Knoxville Tennessee. ....wow 7oz!


----------



## jblaylock (May 20, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Hartman beverage co.  Knoxville Tennessee. ....wow 7oz!



I know that, I had a green one. Wonder where it was found, back story.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (May 20, 2016)

on the topic of mountain dew , was on a bike ride yesterday and found a broken older mountain dew bottle , which I've only found a couple times before around here , wasn't planning on posting it but though it was still an interesting find even though its broken , it also has a somewhat different acl than other 2 I have


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 23, 2016)

The clear Barney and Ally sold for ...

$643.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 23, 2016)

Did'ja know ...

1. That Barney and Ally were brothers?
2. That their last name was Hartman?
3. That Barney's name was Bernard?
4. That Ally's name was Aloysius? (Sometimes spelled Aloyies or Aloys)


----------



## ScottBSA (May 25, 2016)

Uh, I need to go back to the monthly antique show in June and see if I can find the Barney and Allie bottle I passed on because it is outside my collecting range. It was maybe 10 dollars, probably 5. I guess I need to make a list of what I see there and post it.

Scott


----------

